# Spielplan / Tuniertabelle erstellen



## Sliver (27. August 2006)

Grüße,

also ich möchte gerne eine Tabelle erstellen in diesem Stufen-System, sprich:

Ganz links und ganz rechts stehen jeweils 16 Teams, das Gewinnerteam rutscht eine Spalte weiter so das nur noch 8 Teams unter einander stehen usw... bis dann in der Mitte das Finale steht.

So wie hier ungefähr nur dass das die Finalteilnehmer nebeneinander stehen sollen und dazwischen ein Freiraum sein sollte für den Sieger.
http://www.wm2006-rhein-erft.de/img/spielplan_ko_runde.gif

Womit kann ich sowas machen? Und wie? In der Suche habe ich von diesem Liga Manager Online gelesen aber soweit ich gesehen habe kann der diese Tabellen auch net.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Sers
Sliver


----------



## duckdonald (27. August 2006)

Hi,

sowas lässt sich ganz schnell mit Excel realisieren.
Siehe Anhang.

DuckDonald


----------



## ChrissiK (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe!

Und zwar benötige ich einen Spielplan für 24 Spieler. Dabei ist wichtig, dass es nicht einfach ein Round-Robin-Plan sein soll, wo "jeder gegen jeden" gespielt wird. Sondern vielmehr spielen an jedem Spieltag jeweils 3 leute gegeneinander, sprich 3 Spiele pro Spieltag pro Location. 

Beispiel: 
1. Spieltag - Ort A 
Spieler 1 - Spieler 2 
Spieler 2 - Spieler 3 
Spieler 3 - Spieler 1 

1. Spieltag - Ort B 
Spieler 4 - Spieler 5 
Spieler 5 - Spieler 6 
Spieler 6 - Spieler 4 

usw. dann - eben für 24 Spieler. 

Müsste dann wahrscheinlich 23 Spieltage ergeben. 

Ich komme aber nicht wirklich weiter. Wäre super, wenn ich hier eine Hilfe bekäme von Euch.


----------

